# H.T.R. (Help The Rhino) Challenge!!



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Gentlemen and Ladies - I offer to you the fact that Rhino's loss could have been our own and, God forbid, might happen to us one day. I have put my kits where my mouth is and sent Rhino a couple of kits to help "restart" his collection. So, now, I issue a challenge to this bulletin board community to "outdo" me in charity to a fellow modeler. We all probably have more kits stashed away than we could possibly put together in a lifetime. Let's help a brother in need.

Idea: Rhino put pictures of his former collection in this thread. Scan them. Pick 1 kit that you see that he lost. Send it to him. Nuff said. Thrush Central.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I am willing to take the challenege Jeff


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I'm in there too.....


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

We should post on here what kits are sent so we can keep track of what is needed. We also need an address to ship the kits.

Just looked at the pics. Holy Crap!! That's a lot to replace!!

Wayne


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I was thinkin' the same thing there Rebel. I am going to get a package together in the middle of next week sometime so I will post whatever I plan on sending then. In the meantime I hope to see some others contribute as well.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

For mailing address check Rhino's thread ---" It's all gone...fire".
I have mine picked out but need to get a box and some wheels, my daughter & grandson borrowed mine for a week or so.
HANG IN THERE RHINO !!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

a list would be very helpful so that he doesnt end up with 5 of the same kit... i want to donate but dont want to duplicate.....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*Rhino doner list*

I thought it may be a surprise, and he could trade off unwanted kits, but I'll start. I don't buy in quantity like you guys so I don't have caseloads of a single item.
I have:
1 The Baron, Deal's Wheels
1 Jekyll as Hyde, Moebius
1 Moe of the Stooges. Polar Lights
1 each Customizing Kits, P.L.
bbb, bbb, bbb, that's all folks ! :tongue:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK I have some models I'll NEVER build. Mostly trek stuff. I'll put a list up later and YOU TELL ME WHAT TO SEND!

Sorry fer yer loss.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Guys! Appreciate your generous hearts! BUT! Do Rhino a favor! Don't try to replace everything! The hunt, as you know, is part of the fun! We are just trying to get him started, back on his feet "model wise". 1 or 2 kits sent would be more than appreciated I'm sure. I won't presume to speak for Rhino, but this was my intent. I sent:

1. Dracula's Dragster

2. Wolfman's Wagon

3. PL's Moe of the Three Stooges

4. PL's Klingon Battlecruiser

Yeah! I Know! I Know! I didn't follow my own advice! Never could control my heart! I bleed easily for lost or hurting.. Some Thrush agent I'd make! CAH


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Dabbler! BBBRRRAAANNNGGG! The sound you just heard is two "Moes" colliding in the mail! AARRRGGGHHH! My bad! CAH


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH GEEZE, I hope they don't poke each other's eyes out !!! 

I didn't send my package yet Thrush, but he can always trade off as he sees fit I guess.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Okay, so I looked at my master list and, shelfish bastard that I am, couldn't bear to part with any that I have. So, for Karma's sake, I stopped at a hobby store today and bought a LOTG Snake Scene kit and a PL Bellringer. The store I went to, Hauff Hobbies, in Glenview, had a pretty good selection of PL kits. I will send these two by midweek. 

Funny thing, the hobby store I normally use, Venture Hobbies in Wheeling, Il., has sold almost all their PL stock. They had a Moe, though, and I had him in my hands and after a long deliberation, figured I'd check a couple of other places. I was worried that if I sent just Moe, it would make Rhino miss Larry and Curly all the more, and I HATE to see a grown Rhino cry!!!

So add the LOTG Snake Scene and PL Bellringer to the list!!

Wayne


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

add a pl bond and oddjob, to be shipped monday.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Rhino, ya got a PL "new" Mummy coming your way. Have fun on the rebuild.

Chris


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Uh,oh,da,mmmm,aahh, I Don't Know What....*

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY YOU ARE THE MOST GREATEST GANG IN THE WORLD YOU GUYS ARE MAKING ME CRY FOR REAL THANK YOU SO MUCH, YOU DON'T KNOW HOW HAPPY I AM:lol: THANK SO MUCH.....LATER.....RHINO:devil:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

add to that a pl lis dr. smith and robot kit
i had a housefire in 87, and lost a lot. it was devastating, so im happy to help. 
hang in there rhino...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*Aftermath*

Rhino,
just for kicks can you post any shots of the damage to the cave. Mostly so we can all shudder and thank God it wasn't US ! ! !


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Can't Enter The Rhino Cave*

SORRY DABBLER , I CAN'T ENTER THE BUILDING,IT'S REALLY BAD INSIDE THERE:drunk: .... HERE'S IS NEWS VIDEO FROM THAT DAY,JUST WAIT TO WATCH THE MOUNT OLIVER FIRE VIDEO CLIP ..LATER..RHINO!!!!!!!!!:devil: HERE'S IS THE SITE: http://www.wpxi.com/video/13635389/index.html


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH yeah, that looks pretty bad. I didn't catch in on the local news. I usually watch national news on cable.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

If you want it I am willing to part with a PL Capt. America...not sure what you favorite type of kits are but if you wish to have it is yours ... I have a small collection so the choices a few ... Jeff


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

It really makes it more personal seeing the fire. DANG!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rhino, if you're watching, you have mail.

Mark McG.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Shipped out the LOTG Snake Scene and PL Bellringer today via Priority Mail. Should be there in 2-3 days. 

Wayne


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I have a few things soon to be on your way. I got ya covered on 1 each of the Dick Tracy kits, LIS Cyclops with Charriot, Batstuff and Guillotine. I will scrounge up a few other things and stuff them in there as I go along. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Can't Wait*

WOW THANK YOU SO MUCH GANG, I CAN'T WAIT TO GET THE NEW CAVE SO I CAN START WORKING ON THEM FOR THE NEXT 7 YEARS{HEE-HEE:tongue: }LUCKY I DID NOT SAY {8}YEARS:freak: WITH MY LUCK, GO FIGURE LATER...RHINO!!!!:devil:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The Polar Lights Phantom of the Opera will go out today or tomorrow, Jerry.


Mark McG.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Gentlemen - Thanks for all the support to Rhino. You know how some things just grab you and you feel the compulsion to get help. His plight hit me and I thank you for ya'lls participation. Thrush.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank You So Much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

TO ALL THE GANG AT THE HOBBY TALK BB!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!THRUSH ,REBEL ROCKER:tongue: ,RAZORWYRE1 ,CHRIS W.:lol: ,MARK MCGOVERN:wave: ,DABBLER ,AND DUCK FINK. Y3A,MODELGEEK,AND ALL THE OTHERS.....MAY YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONE'S LIVE A LONG, HAPPY, BLESSED, LIFE!!!!!THANK YOU AGAIN FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART,IF THERE IS ANYTHING I CAN DO FOR YOU EVER,PLEASE ASK ,WRITE OR CALL,AND I PROMISE I WILL BE ON THE HOBBY TALK BB MORE!!!!! TO TALK TO THE GREATEST PEOPLE IN THE WORLD, THANK YOU FOR BEING MY FRIENDS,LATER.............RHINO!!!!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Your welcome! Be sure and come back to post new pics of the new kits and Rhino Cave!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You're surely welcome Rhino, enjoy building them when you get to it. BUT, do us one big favor......get smoke alarms in the next cave for God's sake !!!!!


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Rhino - You're more than welcome! We're all in it together! Thrush.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

RHINO#1 said:


> ...IF THERE IS ANYTHING I CAN DO FOR YOU EVER,PLEASE ASK ,WRITE OR CALL...


Let us know what happens to the dirtbag with the cigarette. :devil: 

Mark McG.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

youre very welcome rhino......we're all happy to help! and a big shout out to thrush for thinking of it!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

razorwyre1 said:


> ...and a big shout out to thrush for thinking of it!


AMEN TO THAT!!!!!

Mark McG.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*DITTO ! :thumbsup: *


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

yup, you're welcome. And thrush, thanks for sending us down a path to commit acts of senseless kindness...


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

All right! All together now...I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay.... Thrush


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> yup, you're welcome. And thrush, thanks for sending us down a path to commit acts of senseless kindness...


Beware !! Remember the adage "No good deed goes unpunished! " But I don't care, *I* feel good.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Dabbler -You got me "bumfuzzled". What'cha mean? Is my old one-armed fifth grade social studies teacher from Cartersville, Georgia gonna come back and "womp" me? I haven't seen him since 1963. Thrush


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Whatta I look like, Nostradamus, I'm just repeating an old saying someone made up and writ down somewhere. And ya know if it's writ down it's true, right ?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey, Rhino, just wanted to make sure you received the kits I sent. DId they make it to ya? If not, I want to go kick some butt at the P.O.!! Let me know.

Wayne


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Kits Are Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

REBEL ROCKER THEY DID GET TO THE RHINETTE PAD:roll: THANKS MY BROTHER:dude: LATER........RHINO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Phantom turn up okay, too, Jerry?

Mark McG.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

How 'bout mine Rhino ? Not far away, but knowing the Pony Express service....? ?


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Rhino#1 
I got your message and your address. It will be a few days before I can send the kit. The PL Hulk kit will sent as soon as I can get to a UPS store.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Got All Kits..............*

HOWDY GANG:wave: YES TO EVERYONE!!!! GOT ALL THE KITS EXCEPT MODELGEEK'S CAPT. AMERICA,I EMAILED HIM BUT NO REPLY THANK YOU AGAIN TO EVERYONE, YOU ARE THE BEST:thumbsup: TALK TO YA SOON:lol: LATER......RHINO!!!!:devil:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh Good, glad everything got to you ok. Now you've got a lot of work ahead replacing that great looking and cool display of shelves you had before. YES !!! I did envy that ! !


----------

